# Info on vegas race ?



## Greg Finan (May 6, 2007)

does anybody know if the road race in vegas is going to be on the net, and if yes what site. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Danny B (Nov 22, 2001)

www.iic-live.com

They said they hope to have scoring w/ sound going on wednesday.


----------



## Greg Finan (May 6, 2007)

thanks danny hope to see you in cincy!


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

I have a few pictures right now sort of slow race day wise. I'll get some more pictures when everybody shows up tomorrow. and I have some video to post also. http://www.rc50.com


----------



## POSTMAN (Oct 1, 2003)

to the top


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

sorry been slacking had to change everything on my xray springs caster camber roll shock angle toe front and rear oil maybe it will work today.


----------

